# Do you think my pitbull puppy will fill out??



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, my pitbull puppy is soon to be 6 months old on the 15th.. he seems thin and everyone tells me he is thin for a pitbull.. was wondering if anyone thinks he will fill out? i was told that pitbulls grow till around 2 years old so idk if hes just in the process of growing.. tell me what ya think.. thanks


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i think it will fill out more you can help it along with a good diet and lots of play and work time.


----------



## Ace153 (Oct 2, 2009)

ppl tell me about my dog ......they say he 2 small and i dnt kno y....hes turnin 9 months on da 24th......idk how to attach a pic from my album tho..help!!!!!!


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

yea im changing his diet soon... im gonna put him on orijen and i have been giving him omega 3 fish oils... i mean as i see it he still has a lot of growing left but im not sure? lol either way i love him hes a blast to play with!!


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh also.. how do i make a profile pic so it comes up on the left under my name?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

If you work him a lot he will fill out more....but you have to remember unless steroids are involved (if you so much as think about it I will hunt you down and hang you by your big toe) its completely up to genetics. My friend and I got our dogs around the same time...and she has a male and I have a female and my females has a good inch on her male and she works him daily with weights the whole shebang and all we do it walk and play Frisbee. So genetics have a lot to do with it. Some dogs just have it some have to work to develop what that can. Does not make your dog any less than someone who's dog fills out naturally. Also he is a puppy still my dog is the same age...he still has a ways to go.  Just love him and take care of him like he deserves.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, your dog looks fine to me. Some people around the way just don't know about APBTs as much as others. Your dog needs lots of working out and the best way to do so wile puppyhood is by playing with him. Good food and working out will make your dog get some muscles but it all depends on genetics also. To answer your question, yes he will get bigger. My dog just turned 1 year old and it is crazy how he is changing. Stick around and you will learn the difference between breeds (American Pit Bull Terrier, American Bully, American Staffordshire etc...) 

Welcome to GP.com


----------



## Ace153 (Oct 2, 2009)

x-caliber said:


> Oh also.. how do i make a profile pic so it comes up on the left under my name?


on the top left you shd c a link dat says user cp.......from there youll c da profile pic .....how did u attach ur pics to ur post.....


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> If you work him a lot he will fill out more....but you have to remember unless steroids are involved (if you so much as think about it I will hunt you down and hang you by your big toe) its completely up to genetics. My friend and I got our dogs around the same time...and she has a male and I have a female and my females has a good inch on her male and she works him daily with weights the whole shebang and all we do it walk and play Frisbee. So genetics have a lot to do with it. Some dogs just have it some have to work to develop what that can. Does not make your dog any less than someone who's dog fills out naturally. Also he is a puppy still my dog is the same age...he still has a ways to go.  Just love him and take care of him like he deserves.


We posted at the same time and basically the same info, lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he looks great! American Pit Bull Terriers are not large dogs at all. They range between 35 and 60 pounds. Anything much more than that more than likely has another breed out crossed in it. the dog on the left of my signature picture is an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks everyone for the info!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Your pup looks to be a great weight for his age and breed. I wouldn't do anything differently, he looks great!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You got yourself one fine looking dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that dog looks like it should,any more weight would be fat,much less skinny,people are ignorant,if you want the truth go to the source not some porch expert who uncle used to breed 150 blue nosed gater mouth pits that woulld[insert ignorance here............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute pup! 

Your pup doesn't appear to be a bully bred dog but more of a standard bred APBT so I would not expect bulky muscles. APBTs are supposed to have long lean muscle like runners as compared to bulky thick ones like body builders.

Do not rush a pup's growth. Slow and steady growth is best. As already said genetics plays the biggest role in what the pup will be . So look at the parents and others dogs behind the pedigree to get an idea.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think everyone answered this correctly, and please do not fall into the hype of more muscular is cooler or tougher. Your dog should not be worked out hard until he is fully grown that means no harsh weight pulling, weighted backpacks, or anything meant to give him weight resistance. He is still a baby and he needs to rest and grow. When he is old enough you can work him out but genetics will tell the story of his whole life. The APBT is a working terrier, excessive muscles and width would not allow it to do its job, so if people tell you that your pitbull is skinny, they have never seen a real pitbull before.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Your dog looks fine. If someone wanted you to get bigger you would tell them "this is how I am" so genetics will do what they can. You can only maximize them with good diet and excercise.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think everyone answered this correctly, and please do not fall into the hype of more muscular is cooler or tougher. Your dog should not be worked out hard until he is fully grown that means no harsh weight pulling, weighted backpacks, or anything meant to give him weight resistance. He is still a baby and he needs to rest and grow. When he is old enough you can work him out but genetics will tell the story of his whole life. The APBT is a working terrier, excessive muscles and width would not allow it to do its job, so if people tell you that your pitbull is skinny, they have never seen a real pitbull before.


loved the last line bro....... great post!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> loved the last line bro....... great post!


thank you:woof:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your puppy looks very cute and healthy


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

well,it could be too that people are assuming that pittys are suspose to look like am bullies.here where i live EVERYONE assumes that,and when you go to tell them different you get nothing but arguements.you have what appears to be an apbt,so hes not going to be super stocky like the american bullies would be. imo,he will fill out more,but i dont think hell be biggg


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

your pup looks fine for his age.
i stand by the thought that your pit bull will grow so tall in the first year, in the second year they will fill out the awkwardness, and by thier third year they are what they are. give it time. oh and quit listening to other people, you know more about your dog than they do. if your pup is well fed, well exercised and above all well loved... your set.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Your dog is fine. The first "pit bull" I ever owned was on the skinny side for his first year or two but when he decided to grow out also.........wow. He ended up a stud! But I thought for sure he was just gonna be small dog. So you never really know.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

i think hell just b very lean but with muscle hardly ANY fat!!! hes a apbt 4 shaw 
nice dog!


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks everbody


----------

